# Couple names baby after three Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=9A1A3DFA-81C6-46BF-B879-6CD59314286E




> The couple named their baby boy, who was born Sunday, Parker Duncan Ginobili Till, after the NBA champs three superstar players, forward Tim Duncan and guards Manu Ginobili and Tony Parker.



Hopefully this kid ends up being a Spurs fan or he's going to kill himself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

This isn't as bad as the one where his first name was Ginobilli. I actually heard of some people with parker as thier first name, and duncan isn't a bad middle name. Also, since he has two middle names he could just use Duncan and pretend he never heard of the name Ginobilli:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha one day when i play for the spurs im gonna have people nameing there babys after me :biggrin: i can just imagine if the kid hate basketball how much it would suck or if he played bball wich name will he like the most


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hahah that's funny..... sucks for the kid, but funny... 

i would get so piss at my parents if they name me that.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> haha one day when i play for the spurs im gonna have people nameing there babys after me :biggrin: i can just imagine if the kid hate basketball how much it would suck or if he played bball wich name will he like the most



No one would name there kid after the water boy......


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> No one would name there kid after the water boy......


i know ididnt say they would name there kid after you i said name there kid after me lol jk i could see it now ezealen and timvp are getting me my gatorade while im playing 40 min a night and trying to go for my 5 straight title in the nba.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i know ididnt say they would name there kid after you i said name there kid after me


I hate it when people can't make thier own insult so they use the one another person just used on them. Kinda pathetic don't ya think?


TheRoc5 said:


> i could see it now ezealen and timvp are getting me my gatorade while im playing 40 min a night and trying to go for my 5 straight title in the nba.


Beda get those eyes checked buda


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I hate it when people can't make thier own insult so they use the one another person just used on them. Kinda pathetic don't ya think?
> Beda get those eyes checked buda


haha its ok ez ill make sure you pay check it good :biggrin: o and for the insult thing ya its pathetic but then again whos typing this lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> and for the insult thing ya its pathetic but then again whos typing this lol


lol you suck at insulting others, but ya really know how to burn yourself.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Better than naming the baby after some of Spurs posters.

TheRoc5 Koko ezealen Butterstoch..........god what a crap name that would be :raised_ey


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Go DJ! said:


> Better than naming the baby after some of Spurs posters.
> 
> TheRoc5 Koko ezealen Butterstoch..........god what a crap name that would be :raised_ey


Woot! I'm the second middle name of an example! :banana: 

Who the hell is butterstoch?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the "Ginobili" part seems like too much. Having "Parker Duncan" as your first and middle doesn't sound bad, but the third is a bit of overkill.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Woot! I'm the second nickname of an example! :banana:
> 
> Who the hell is butterstoch?


I was thinking of a random name, and thought of Butters from South Park, Butterstoch is his last name


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Go DJ! said:


> I was thinking of a random name, and thought of Butters from South Park, Butterstoch is his last name


oh it's from south park...I should've known


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Go DJ! said:


> Better than naming the baby after some of Spurs posters.
> 
> TheRoc5 Koko ezealen Butterstoch..........god what a crap name that would be :raised_ey




Or someone could combine our two user names and name their child Go Dj Koko. Sounds good to me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Your a DJ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Your a DJ?



Oh yeah, nothing but 80's music. I even sport the mullet.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Oh yeah, nothing but 80's music. I even sport the mullet.


I shall henceforth call thee DJ Koko...without the old english words


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Actually, I'd be as useful as a DJ as Rasho is on the free throw line.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i know ididnt say they would name there kid after you i said name there kid after me lol jk i could see it now ezealen and timvp are getting me my gatorade while im playing 40 min a night and trying to go for my 5 straight title in the nba.



you spelt it wrong youll be a waterboy in the *w*nba


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> you spelt it wrong youll be a waterboy in the *w*nba


That was horrible. If he meant to say waterboy in the wnba than I think he misspelt more than just the "w".


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

ezealen said:


> lol you suck at insulting others, but ya really know how to burn yourself.


What's the point of this post?

Grab some kerosene and go burn yourself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Malnutritious said:


> What's the point of this post?
> 
> Grab some kerosene and go burn yourself.


What the hell?


----------

